

Apple will reject DUI checkpoints app - raheemm
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/06/09/apple-will-reject-d-u-i-checkpoints-apps/?hpw

======
orangecat
Regardless of whether you believe apps like this have a legitimate purpose, it
demonstrates a disturbing aspect of the walled garden model. The government
doesn't have to specifically prohibit an app it doesn't like, it just has to
"encourage" the gatekeeper to remove it.

~~~
siglesias
That would be a disturbing aspect of government.

EDIT: To be clear, walled garden owners are under no legal obligations to
comply with "suggestions" from government that apps be removed. If senators
try to get their way by threatening regulation, I would say that's bad
behavior on the part of those senators.

------
ianferrel
To be fair, there are plenty of reasons to avoid DUI checkpoints even if
you're not driving impaired.

They tend to substantially slow down traffic, for one.

~~~
siglesias
Do you check for DUI checkpoints every time you get in your car? Because I
don't.

~~~
noarchy
Most people wouldn't think to do it. But if you have a busted tail light of
which you were not aware, for example, rest assured that you'll know about it
after passing through a "DUI" checkpoint.

~~~
siglesias
Come on. This is a weak argument. Most people are going to get this app so
that they can drink and drive, not to avoid getting busted for a broken
taillight.

~~~
noarchy
That may be the case, but my point (which I tried to infer, if unsuccessfully)
was that these are much more than "DUI" checkpoints. Apple shouldn't be
swallowing the government's line about this.

------
siglesias
The moral argument in favor of rejecting this app pivots around whether it
does in fact enable more drunk driving. If it does, there doesn't seem to be
good justification for allowing the app to exist. I don't think the calculus
should be any more complicated than this.

Edit: I'll disclaim that I have a bias, having had a friend die drinking and
driving.

~~~
qubit
I disagree. I think the argument is more about who gets to decide what is
"moral" and who gets to promote/enforce that morality.

~~~
siglesias
OK, may I ask who that is that should make this call?

If I have a kill switch on my platform for apps that endanger people and I see
that the app is endangering people, I'll feel a moral obligation to toggle
that kill switch. Again, this is a rather straightforward call.

~~~
nirvdrum
In Massachusetts it's illegal to drive and use SMS. Similar legislation is
being or has been passed in other states. Should Apple then disable SMS during
rush hour? Should it detect you're in a car and shut the phone down?

Don't get me wrong. I'm not a fan of drunk drivers and I'm less a fan of
people screwing with their phones while they drive, which seems a whole lot
less safer. But it's arguably something Apple and/or the carriers could
address. However, I don't think it's right for them to do so. I guess it's the
whole slippery slope thing.

And FWIW, I do turn around if I think a roadblock is ahead, regardless of
whether I've been drinking. It's a hassle and I don't trust I'll get a ticket
for something else I'm completely unaware of.

~~~
siglesias
I think it would save lives if Apple figured out a way to be smart with voice
recognition and speech to enable hands and eyes free texting. It absolutely
should be on the roadmap for them.

------
Urgo
While I don't condone drunk driving at all and personally don't have a use for
this app as I don't drink and drive this is just one more example of why I'm
an android user. I don't need papa jobs looking out for me.

~~~
noarchy
You don't have to add a disclaimer about not condoning drunk driving. That you
felt it was necessary says quite a bit about how we've been groomed to accept
these checkpoints.

~~~
nasmorn
The problem is that DUI is actually dangerous and the threat of being punished
when you do kill someone does not deter people enough. Plus they obviously
have low regard for their own life already. You need to threaten them with
something that happens more frequently. Tada DUI checkpoints and losing your
license or money.

~~~
yolesaber
Problem: these DUI checkpoints are un-Constitutional and violate the 4th
amendment. Lawrence Taylor has written an excellent article about the dangers
of such "DUI exceptions" to the Constitution -
[http://www.drunkdrivingdefense.com/general/lawrence-
taylor.h...](http://www.drunkdrivingdefense.com/general/lawrence-taylor.htm)

------
redrobot5050
Oh well. The developer will just move it to a web app. If he was smart, he was
just using the embedded app version of Safari anyway to access a web site.

------
tlrobinson
Where do they draw the line? What about Trapster/RadarActive?

------
kmfrk
This is not the first police checkpoint app rejection, as I recall.

I think this is a fairly grey area, and I assume people are aware of the same
thing. Instead of taking the gamble, I would looking into contacting someone
related to the app review process and check if it would be acceptable.

------
jseliger
This is rather annoying, because I have two of them installed. They've never
worked especially well, but it would be nice if they did.

Anyone know of a web app that's doing substantially the same thing?

